# cactus blood cure



## tomkell55 (Dec 9, 2006)

*I wrote a note about this bottle I have on this forum before - a while back, but I have not had the time to do anything about it yet, but thought it was time.  I attached some photos of the bottle.  If you folks had a choice, where would you sell a bottle like this?  Hecklers? American Bottle Auction?  ebay? other?  I appreciate your help very much.  I am not a bottle guy - but this is a pretty special bottle - filled with it's contents and the original box.  pretty rare piece.*


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 9, 2006)

To me Glass Works Auctions have been the most active and well run bottle auctions of late.
http://www.glswrk-auction.com/
 I havent been that impressed with Heckler's. Ebay is great but only if you are an experienced seller or can find a good seller to list it. (good photos, good feedback, etc etc.)
 Just my opinion for what it is worth.


----------



## opie (Dec 9, 2006)

I say but it back in the box then but it in another box or two that is usless ya really need the money.


----------



## tomkell55 (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for the input so far - appreciated.  Any other suggestions or opinions?


----------



## capsoda (Dec 10, 2006)

That is a very cool bottle.


----------



## tomkell55 (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks - I like it too.  I dont know bottles - but a guy owed me some money fro some work I did, and this was in the house, so I took it as payment.  I attached a photo of the box too.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 10, 2006)

Kovels site shows one sold in 2000 with a box but I'm not a subscriber so I cant see the price.
http://www.kovels.com/priceguide/kovels_bottle/medicine/

 There is also photos of an empty one on odells web site under letters...
http://www.bottlebooks.com/questions/February%202002/february_2002.htm

 actually now that I looked it up under Alvas, I see its listed in my old Kovel's 11th edition as Alvas Brazillian Specific Co. Pat June 10 1890, Acorn squash shape, 10in -- $20.

 As I often say I dont trust Kovels too much for value. Obviously they didnt even realize this was a cactus shape or that it was a cure. You value with the label and box should be much higher.

 I also just checked Odell's medicine bottle book and its listed in there under Alvas , one selling for $120 at auction in 1993, so can we say Kovels "is full of crap?"

 As a rough guess I would say maybe $300-500 in a good auction. That just a wild guess so who knows. 

 --- 
 I was looking at your photo closer and it appears that the bottle is clear?  So it may be a later version and I cant tell if it has embossing. If it a later version and unembossed then that could lower the value some.


----------



## kungfufighter (Dec 10, 2006)

Terry McMurray runs an auction house specializing in the sale of just this type of bottle.  Jim Hagenbuch (Glass Works) is also a good bet but I don't see how it could hurt to speak with Terry so that you can make a considered decision between the two.  For what it's worth, the Post office does not look kindly upon shipping antique bottles with contents so you would probably need to meet up with either of them at a show.

 Terry's contact info is as follows:

 McMurray Antiques and Auctions, P.O. Box 393, Kirkwood, N.Y. 13795. Phone 607-775-5972. Phone/Fax: 607-775-2321.


----------



## tomkell55 (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks - Hecklers and American Bottle (I think that was there name) estimated it at $2000 plus.  What the heck do I know though, as I said, I am not a bottle guy. I do buy and sell antiques, but mostly folk art and Americanna etc.  Hecklers said they sold one with the label  - contents and damaged box a few years back for two grand.  I just did not know if they were the right place to sell it these days or whether they were a bit "old school" these days.


----------



## tomkell55 (Dec 10, 2006)

Interstingly enough I grew up in Kirkwood and now live in Binghamton. I guess I should give them a call.  thanks


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 10, 2006)

If the right cure collector wanted it bad a value over $1000 wouldnt surprise me too much. I always am conservative in estimates, I hate telling people something is worth a lot and then have them be dissapointed. Its pretty unique with label.  If you sell it be sure to let us know what it goes for. its interesting.


----------



## kungfufighter (Dec 10, 2006)

It's imperative to remember that when selling something at auction there's no guarantee as to which auction house might sell the piece for the most money.  What's most important is that you feel comfortable with the auctioneer and I have personally had good luck with all of the auction houses you are considering.  Though I am aware of the bottle with label, box and contents selling for $2000 in the past my gut sense is that it would not bring that kind of money today but we won't know until it next sells


----------



## woody (Dec 10, 2006)

Put it on eBay and put a high reserve on it to see where the bidding ends up and if there is any interest in the bottle.
 You can always lower the reserve later and sell the bottle if you think it is worth what they are bidding on it.

 Or....... you can just list it and sell it with no reserve, if you're really not interested in bottles.[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 10, 2006)

True, only $2 ventured to try it...


----------



## DiggerBryan (Dec 10, 2006)

> the Post office does not look kindly upon shipping antique bottles with contents


 
 What they don't know won't hurt em'. []


----------



## tomkell55 (Dec 11, 2006)

> ORIGINAL: kungfufighter
> 
> It's imperative to remember that when selling something at auction there's no guarantee as to which auction house might sell the piece for the most money.  What's most important is that you feel comfortable with the auctioneer and I have personally had good luck with all of the auction houses you are considering.  Though I am aware of the bottle with label, box and contents selling for $2000 in the past my gut sense is that it would not bring that kind of money today but we won't know until it next sells


 
 thakns for the input I appreciate it.  And yes - you are right - no guarentees in the auction business - or in life for that matter.  I dont really have anything in the bottle though (other than my work) - so no matter what it brings - I'll be happy.  had it sitting on my desk for a year though - so time to get off my lazy butt and do something rather than just talk about it.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 11, 2006)

Bottles setting around the house have a way of getting destroyed...ask my cat...


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks like this bottle is being sold at Heckler's. Not sure I would prefer that absentee type auction Heckler is running. The online auction like Glass Works runs seems to get a bit better responses. May just be my perception.
 I hope he has good luck with it.






http://www.hecklerauction.com/Auction84/Auct84.pdf


----------



## bearswede (Oct 30, 2007)

I might have put it in American Bottle Auctions. with Wichman... It would seem to have that "Western" appeal...


 Ron


----------

